# what do FFAs like about fat men?



## Marky85 (May 31, 2010)

just a thought i was having what do you FFAs like about fat men?


----------



## WillSpark (May 31, 2010)

Outside of the personal details they all have individual taste for, like style/appearance or personality?

My guess is the fat.


----------



## cakeboy (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's the fatness.


----------



## BigChaz (May 31, 2010)

Probably the skin we have covering our muscles and fat. When you think about it, the skin is really what just brings the whole package together.

So yeah, I am going with the answer, "Skin".


----------



## Esther (May 31, 2010)

the secks.


----------



## BigChaz (May 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> the secks.



Changing my answer to this. 

Any FFAs around here wanna get together and do this? I know you enjoy it a lot...just trying to be nice. I'll be here. Waiting for an answer. See you in a bit!


----------



## Esther (May 31, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Changing my answer to this.
> 
> Any FFAs around here wanna get together and do this? I know you enjoy it a lot...just trying to be nice. I'll be here. Waiting for an answer. See you in a bit!



the secks... give them to me.


----------



## BigChaz (May 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> the secks... give them to me.



Consider it given! (I don't know what this means in this context at all)


----------



## Esther (May 31, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Consider it given! (I don't know what this means in this context at all)



I have no clue either, hahaha... (I blame it on the giggly grass).


----------



## JenFromOC (May 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> the secks.



Yeah, I think you're right...but I might have to do some more research...


----------



## MasterShake (May 31, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I think you're right...but I might have to do some more research...


I wanna be your lab rat monkey guinea pig test subject clinical trial.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 31, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I wanna be your lab rat monkey guinea pig test subject clinical trial.




Ok. We can def arrange that.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2010)

I heartily endorse this product and/or service.

The secks of course but also I love the sheer bulk of a big man.


----------



## MasterShake (May 31, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ok. We can def arrange that.


Blind me with science! 



CastingPearls said:


> I heartily endorse this product and/or service.
> 
> The secks of course but also I love the sheer bulk of a big man.


You, also with the blinding!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I do like basicly that they are big hefty men mmm...:wubu: they just make me go all melty for them.
Then after the the heftyness it is personality wise.:happy:


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

Being a man of science I will gladly be a participant in any studies regarding this topic.


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 1, 2010)

I amend my answer. Based on recent evidence, FFA's are cuckoo for the fat secks. Trust us ladies, we dig that about you :eat1:


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 1, 2010)

I like feeling little :happy:


----------



## imfree (Jun 1, 2010)

It could be the soft, squooshy, all-encompassing, 
nurturing, and protecting hugs that we big 
guys are capable of giving.


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 1, 2010)

Cause Dr. Robotnik is fat







And who _isn't_ attracted to Dr. Robotnik!?


----------



## talpa (Jun 1, 2010)

More man = more manly.

We also think you might just cook us a nice meal now and again, will keep us warm on a cold night, and will provide excellent hugs when needed.

Actually...yup, it's the secks.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2010)

Marky85 said:


> just a thought i was having what do you FFAs like about fat men?



What don't I like about fat men?

I love their:

bellies
thighs
fat arms
backfat
moobs
legs
chubby hands
chubby butts
chubby cheeks

I guess I just like fat guys!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2010)

Shade in the summer, heat in the winter. Oh yeah.


----------



## SanDiega (Jun 1, 2010)

The snuggliness


----------



## veil (Jun 2, 2010)

soft & cuddly
jiggly--both cute & sexy!
big
secks


----------



## Melian (Jun 3, 2010)

I like them for their minds.

>_>

<_<


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 3, 2010)

Esther said:


> the secks... give them to me.


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> I like them for their minds.
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<



What if we're thinking about the secks?


----------



## imfree (Jun 3, 2010)

Victim said:


> What if we're thinking about the secks?



As we say here, in the South, ain't nuthin' wrong with secks, and
I could almost bet that's exactly how those sweet FFA's feel.:happy:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jun 3, 2010)

They're cushy and tend to give good hugs.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> I like them for their minds.
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<


*rubs temples and squints eyes*
Focus...focus...


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 3, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> *rubs temples and squints eyes*
> Focus...focus...


Stay on target...stay on target...oh god don't cross the streams!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2010)

A mind ain't a terrible thing but if they shut up and just look pretty that'd be okay too. All the blood rushes away from teh brainz anyway.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jun 5, 2010)

single guy here with plenty to give but no one who wants it... I feel so alone after reading this thread.


----------



## imfree (Jun 5, 2010)

shhtx1970 said:


> single guy here with plenty to give but no one who wants it... I feel so alone after reading this thread.



So I wonder where all them gals are?
Ain't narry a one in the lab/observatory, here!:doh:


----------



## Hole (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the contrast, feeling how big they are and feeling dominated. I love being his "little girl" but not in a call me daddy kind of way. I enjoy being crushed and squeezed in big arms. There is a lot more so I'll end this with: I love the sex.


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 5, 2010)

Hole said:


> I love the contrast, feeling how big they are and feeling dominated. I love being his "little girl" but not in a call me daddy kind of way. I enjoy being crushed and squeezed in big arms. There is a lot more so I'll end this with: I love the sex.


...go on.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 5, 2010)

Hole said:


> I love the contrast, feeling how big they are and feeling dominated. I love being his "little girl" but not in a call me daddy kind of way. I enjoy being crushed and squeezed in big arms. There is a lot more so I'll end this with: I love the sex.



Agreed!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 6, 2010)

shhtx1970 said:


> single guy here with plenty to give but no one who wants it... I feel so alone after reading this thread.



Must be something about Texas, because this Forney resident can totally commiserate.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hole said:


> I love the contrast, feeling how big they are and feeling dominated. I love being his "little girl" but not in a call me daddy kind of way. I enjoy being crushed and squeezed in big arms. There is a lot more so I'll end this with: I love the sex.



I give that a big HURUMPH.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 6, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I give that a big HURUMPH.



Haha Hurumph yeah I concer:happy:


----------

